# Standard Poodle Breeder in Tex



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Betty Brown has an Alzia Silver Dog Special - she could certainly direct you.

You are welcome to pm or email me for Betty's information. She travels quite a lot, as she is a top handler, but you can reach her via text or email.

Regards,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

